# Visual Merchandiser



## Luouija (Mar 28, 2019)

Will VM be on the same pay grade as leads or a different pay grade because VMs do not have a team?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 28, 2019)

Luouija said:


> Will VM be on the same pay grade as leads or a different pay grade because VMs do not have a team?


VMs have always been PG 45 as well as AP and PMT


----------



## Luouija (Mar 28, 2019)

Thank you. I asked my hrstl today and she said I don't know and walked off.


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 15, 2019)

Has the VM position changed much with Modernization?  Haven't seen anything recently.


----------



## Luouija (Jun 15, 2019)

@Rarejem I started this year, so I'm not sure. I do have this creeping feeling after we're used to teach the team members VM standards and get them functioning at our levels that our position will no longer be needed.


----------



## Fix It (Jun 15, 2019)

Luouija said:


> @Rarejem I started this year, so I'm not sure. I do have this creeping feeling after we're used to teach the team members VM standards and get them functioning at our levels that our position will no longer be needed.



Hit the nail on the head with that one. There’s no point in paying a style TL and a VM the same money if the TMs can dress mannequins and lay out convertibles. You’re training your successors and VM will be eliminated. VMs are usually on the fast track to TLs so you’ll be taken care of if corporate decides to axe the VM position. 

For a little history, VM has Fluctuated between being TLs or TMs, and how much they should make. With the elimination of Plano it wouldn’t surprise me if they eliminated VM. On the other hand  they brought Plano back after the last time it was eliminated and now it’s “gone again”. 

This company’s a mess and get ready to eat what ever shit sandwich they feed you. Bad times right now ya know


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 15, 2019)

Our VM acts like a VP.  She completely bosses all style tm and all TL around.  Three style TL have left because they wouldn’t work with her.


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jun 15, 2019)

Luouija said:


> Thank you. I asked my hrstl today and she said I don't know and walked off.


Typical behavior for HR.  I asked about a sales floor and/or ship to store position that was supposedly posted once, and she said check the hiring website for job listings and just walked away.


----------



## Luouija (Jun 25, 2019)

@Sloth They must not have had great guidance pertaining to thier roles. My plate is slam full of Visual Adjacencies, POGs, and VMGs while corporate provides the VMGs utilizing them to create stories and destinations with your store's particular product is not a piece of cake. The guest will purchase what they came to purchase, but the fun part is persuading them to want more without words. Our store has had a steady increase in basket size since I came on board and I am so proud of that, by my comment I didn't mean that I feel like the VM role is obsolete, only that I hope Target doesnt decide that. I love teaching everyone in the store what I know when it comes to bringing product together, not everyone has that mindset.

I'm also sorry @Far from newbie that your VM doesn't understand the word lead and causes TMs to quit. I have a lot of fun with the TMs that care about thier business and it make's my day to watch them succeed with the insight I've provided!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 25, 2019)

Fix It said:


> Hit the nail on the head with that one. There’s no point in paying a style TL and a VM the same money if the TMs can dress mannequins and lay out convertibles. You’re training your successors and VM will be eliminated. VMs are usually on the fast track to TLs so you’ll be taken care of if corporate decides to axe the VM position.
> 
> For a little history, VM has Fluctuated between being TLs or TMs, and how much they should make. With the elimination of Plano it wouldn’t surprise me if they eliminated VM. On the other hand  they brought Plano back after the last time it was eliminated and now it’s “gone again”.
> 
> This company’s a mess and get ready to eat what ever shit sandwich they feed you. Bad times right now ya know


Plano is not gone.


----------



## theveeem (Sep 20, 2020)

And VM’s are now the new signing ninjas as well.

Target’s full vision in regards to this position remains intensely convoluted, imo


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 20, 2020)

theveeem said:


> And VM’s are now the new signing ninjas as well.
> 
> Target’s full vision in regards to this position remains intensely convoluted, imo


Signing is about as visual as merchandising gets.  Seems more than legit to me.


----------



## theveeem (Sep 21, 2020)

It is.

The parameters of the entirety of the position, however, are still convoluted as all heck, and Interpreted in wildly varying fashions across the board.


----------

